# [TUTORIAL][AOSP] US Cellular,C Spire, NTELOS MMS APN Settings - ALL



## dIGITALbEATdOWN

I am adding and updating this thread for all the users here. Now included are US Cellular, Cellular South & NTELOS settings. The following settings apply to the Samsung Mesmerize/Showcase & any other Android based USCC, Cellular South or NTELOS phone. The first thing you need to do is go to settings and find out what your MSID is. Usually it is your phone number, however if you have ported your number from another carrier it may be different. To find out what your MSID is go to SETTINGS>ABOUT PHONE>MORE INFO>STATUS. Your MSID is the number in the MIN field. To add these settings you need to open the Voice Dialer app and speak "Open APNs." Hit the menu button and select "Add APN." Now comes the fun part. Enter the following settings in the fields provided. If the settings that I provided have an empty value, leave it that way. The MIUI rom will delete settings as they scroll off the screen if not saved. So fill in the values you can see and hit done. Then go back in and add the rest until finished. Hopefully this helps!

Once you add this information and verify it is working, do yourself a favor and download APN Backup from the Android Market. It will allow you to backup and restore your settings so you can easily restore to a new ROM.

US Cellular Settings***THESE SETTINGS ARE CONFIRMED WORKING***

Name: USCC
APN: internet
Proxy:
Port: 80
Username: [email protected]
Password: yourMSID
Server:
MMSC: http://mmsc1.uscc.net/mmsc/MMS
MMS Proxy:
MMS Port: 80
MCC: 310
MNC: 120
Authentication Type: PAP or CHAP
APN type: mms

Cellular South Settings ***THESE SETTINGS ARE CONFIRMED WORKING**MANY THANKS TO MastaOFEvil***

NAME: Cellular South
APN: Cellular South
Proxy:
Port:
Username:
Password: *
MMSC: http://pix.cellularsouth.com/servlets/mms
Server: *
MMS Proxy:
MMS Port:
MCC: 311
MNC: 23
Authentication Type:
APN type:

*If you see *an empty section* leave it empty!*

NTELOS ***THESE SETTINGS ARE CONFIRMED WORKING**MANY THANKS TO JWnSC***

APN Name: USCC 
Numeric: 31000
MCC: 310 
MNC: 00
APN: USCC 
User: USCC 
Server: * 
Password: * 
Proxy: 
Port:
MMS proxy: 
MMS port: 
MMS protocol: 
MMSC: http://mms.ntelospcs.net 
Type:

If this was helpful, hit the "+" !


----------



## mbrulla

Testing now...I'll love you if this works.

Settings didn't work for me...I will test this later. Need to get some work done, quick.


----------



## Wyman881

Is the voice dialer app in the MIUI ROM or do we download it from the market?


----------



## akellar

"Wyman881 said:


> Is the voice dialer app in the MIUI ROM or do we download it from the market?


It's in the tools folder in the rom

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## dIGITALbEATdOWN

Wyman881 said:


> Is the voice dialer app in the MIUI ROM or do we download it from the market?


The key is to find a quiet area. Otherwise who knows what the voice dialer will come up with.


----------



## mbrulla

I have tried it a few times (CM7) but is there supposed to be something shown after you save? Mine just goes right back to the blank Open APNs screen.

Haven't been able to send MMS yet...


----------



## huck1201

i could not send and could only sometimes recieve sms messages both before and after updating the apn settings on cm7 and miui. any suggestions on what im doing wrong?


----------



## sageDieu

Everything works fine for me, sending and receiving flawlessly on every test. Thanks so much.

Sent from my MIUI SCH-i500


----------



## csanmba

Worked for me great on MIUI but not on CM7 using Mesmerize it would not save the apn on CM7


----------



## dIGITALbEATdOWN

"csanmba said:


> Worked for me great on MIUI but not on CM7 using Mesmerize it would not save the apn on CM7


I don't think that the current cm7 release supports mms yet. Once the new test build is out it should work.


----------



## dIGITALbEATdOWN

"sageDieu said:


> Everything works fine for me, sending and receiving flawlessly on every test. Thanks so much.
> 
> Sent from my MIUI SCH-i500


Which carrier are you with?


----------



## mbrulla

Anyone know why the APN doesn't take on the latest build of CM7?


----------



## dfgas

mbrulla said:


> Anyone know why the APN doesn't take on the latest build of CM7?


on the mesmerize here is the problem, build prop shows 310730 where out apn is using 310120. when you have conflicting numbers like that it makes the apn disapear till you edit the build.prop to use 310120. As for showcase, It might be the same issue.


----------



## dfgas

mschmitt01 said:


> Which carrier are you with?


I will update my posts to have this one instead of the miui-dev one. thank you for these posts.


----------



## mbrulla

"dfgas said:


> on the mesmerize here is the problem, build prop shows 310730 where out apn is using 310120. when you have conflicting numbers like that it makes the apn disapear till you edit the build.prop to use 310120. As for showcase, It might be the same issue.


Would we be able to edit the build.prop file to match without any unintentional side effects?


----------



## dfgas

Not sure.


----------



## dfgas

<MastaOFEvil> Name=Cellular South, mcc=311, mnc=23, apn=Cellular South, user=blank, server=*, password=*, proxy=null, port=null, mmsprotocol=null, mmsc=http://pix.cellularsouth.com/servlets/mms, type=null

anything that says null is empty

Thank you MastaOfEvil


----------



## circlel05

Thank You. worked perfectly.


----------



## dfgas

People, can you please put what phone it worked perfectly on? thank you

Also can you please let us know if mms worked or not


----------



## Wyman881

Worked on mesmerize.


----------



## conmanxtreme

Sending and Receiving Sexts on my Mezmerize lol


----------



## BubbaKush

"conmanxtreme said:


> Sending and Receiving Sexts on my Mezmerize lol


Lol what else is mms good for?


----------



## conmanxtreme

"BubbaKush said:


> Lol what else is mms good for?


Well besides blackmailing drunk pics, that's about it lol


----------



## mbrulla

"Wyman881 said:


> Worked on mesmerize.


What ROM?


----------



## conmanxtreme

"mbrulla said:


> What ROM?


I think everyone's talking about MIUI


----------



## mbrulla

"conmanxtreme said:


> I think everyone's talking about MIUI


I assumed as much.

Dfgas, when you save in MIUI does it give the option to select it (like the two CDMA ones have)?

Editing build prop allowed me to save the APN (after a reboot) but doesn't give the "select bubble".


----------



## dfgas

mbrulla said:


> I assumed as much.
> 
> Dfgas, when you save in MIUI does it give the option to select it (like the two CDMA ones have)?
> 
> Editing build prop allowed me to save the APN (after a reboot) but doesn't give the "select bubble".


i tend to deleted the cdma0 and cdma1 so no i don't get a bubble to select because there is only one.


----------



## Cythrawl

Once you put in the full settings there will be no more "bubble" its been that way since CM5/6 as far as I can remember. It did the same thing when I had a Desire. its due to putting the APN type in as mms.

Until that part is set it will always have the "bubble" to select.


----------



## mbrulla

Cythrawl said:


> Once you put in the full settings there will be no more "bubble" its been that way since CM5/6 as far as I can remember. It did the same thing when I had a Desire. its due to putting the APN type in as mms.
> 
> Until that part is set it will always have the "bubble" to select.


Argh. So if the type is changed the option to select is granted? I will probably tinker later.

I just flashed over to MIUI for the time being.

See how 1.7.8.2 treats me...I missed MMS too much.

1.7.15...MMS is flawless. USCC Mes.


----------



## MastaOfEvil

mschmitt01 said:


> Cellular South Settings ***MANY THANKS TO MastaOFEvil***
> 
> NAME: Cellular South
> APN: internet
> Proxy:
> Port:
> Username: blank
> Password: *
> MMSC: http://pix.cellularsouth.com/servlets/mms
> Server: *
> MMS Proxy:
> MMS Port: 80
> MCC: 311
> MNC: 23
> Authentication Type:
> APN type: Cellular South


Should be

NAME: Cellular South
APN: Cellular South
Proxy:
Port:
Username:
Password: *
MMSC: http://pix.cellularsouth.com/servlets/mms
Server: *
MMS Proxy:
MMS Port:
MCC: 311
MNC: 23
Authentication Type:
APN type:


----------



## JWnSC

Here's ntelos showcase apn settings just incase anyone needs them 
apn name="USCC" numeric="31000" mcc="310" mnc="00" apn="USCC" user="USCC" server="*" password="*" proxy="null" port="null" mmsproxy="null" mmsport="null" mmsprotocol="null" mmsc="http://mms.ntelospcs.net" type="null"


----------



## dIGITALbEATdOWN

Added this info to the OP. Thanks JWnSC!


----------



## mbrulla

mschmitt01...how did you figure out what settings worked?

I see that the MCC and MNC are both in the the build prop, but where else do you look to reference?

I figure this is a good thing to learn. 

Thanks again for getting this fix out for us!


----------



## Snyperx

Can someone explain exactly what these settings will do for me? The purpose? I am on the stock rooted ROM at the moment. Thanks.


----------



## akellar

Snyperx said:


> Can someone explain exactly what these settings will do for me? The purpose? I am on the stock rooted ROM at the moment. Thanks.


Nothing for you. This is to correct MMS issues with CM7 based Roms. In general.


----------



## MastaOfEvil

mschmitt01 said:


> Cellular South Settings ***THESE SETTINGS ARE CONFIRMED WORKING**MANY THANKS TO MastaOFEvil***
> 
> NAME: Cellular South
> APN: internet
> Proxy:
> Port:
> Username: blank
> Password: *
> MMSC: http://pix.cellularsouth.com/servlets/mms
> Server: *
> MMS Proxy:
> MMS Port: 80
> MCC: 311
> MNC: 23
> Authentication Type:
> APN type: Cellular South
> 
> *If you see *an empty section* leave it empty!*


Should be

NAME: Cellular South
*APN: Cellular South*
Proxy:
Port:
*Username:*
Password: *
MMSC: http://pix.cellularsouth.com/servlets/mms
Server: *
MMS Proxy:
*MMS Port:*
MCC: 311
MNC: 23
Authentication Type:
*APN type: *


----------



## Bu--iT7

MastaOfEvil said:


> Should be
> 
> NAME: Cellular South
> *APN: Cellular South*
> Proxy:
> Port:
> *Username:*
> Password: *
> MMSC: http://pix.cellularsouth.com/servlets/mms
> Server: *
> MMS Proxy:
> *MMS Port:*
> MCC: 311
> MNC: 23
> Authentication Type:
> *APN type: *


Tried these corrected settings and still can't get it to work on my Showcase. Still just says Downloading


----------



## MastaOfEvil

Bu||iT7 said:


> Tried these corrected settings and still can't get it to work on my Showcase. Still just says Downloading


try saving after every 2 you enter to ensure it is saving them all.


----------



## youki

Figured out the issue. Once you edit the MNC and try to save it as "23" 
everything deletes. Thats why.


----------



## Bu--iT7

Well, scratch my post above. It did work but had to send another MMS after applying the settings and all the others came in as well. But the only problem is is that they are very pix-elated, don't have that issue with my wife's stock phone.


----------



## rj_22

everytime i get to the MMC portion, it deletes everything. Why is that?


----------



## MrRedd

Worked on Mesmerize Miui, I just went back to Miui from Omfgb it didn't seem to work on Omfgb. I had sent out 5 picture messages on Omfgb only one was received, about 7 hours later. When I flashed back to Miui and sent out message it took about an hour to be received by wife's phone, probably a Us Cellular thing. The only message that was received using Omfgb arrived about the same time I had install and fixed Miui mms. I had cleared all data when flashing so I'm not sure what happened there. Thanks its nice to be able to sext again!


----------



## ThaSik1

Yeah I tried masta's cell south settings and it kept deleting like someone said after adjusting it to 230..think what I did to get it remotely working was changed proxy to 80 and left everything alone except for the mmsc


----------



## stalls

I cannot get this to work right.. I am running the newest CM7 8-29 build for EH09 with a the EH09 radio... Is there a reason I am not getting my MMS to recieve? I can send out but cannot recieve. I did all the apn stuff for USCC.

Any help would be much awesome thanks!


----------



## stalls

Bump... This problem has been bugging me for awhile.. I also deleted the other cdma's while in the apn settings like dfgas stated earlier on this thread


----------



## ThaSik1

Not many people jump on this thread anymore as you can tell bro..but it is weird that you can send but not receive..I'm on cellsouth but I'll try and help you diagnose the issue..can't promise anything tho lol..tell me more about your prob..what messaging app?wifi off? Mobile data type?


----------



## stalls

I am using handcent... I hardly ever use wifi. Mobile data type is 3g if thats what ur talkin about?


----------



## ANDROIDFIREMAN

Hey stalls I had the same problem, what i did was use jt's kernel and it fixed the problem for me


----------



## stalls

Got it!! Thanks anyways guys!


----------



## BBrad

THANKS ALOT FOR THIS )))))))))))

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## NGE42

While not a huge company or user base, I'll attempt to contribute these for Alltel, I know a few of us are on this network, so here's hoping 

APN name=Alltel 
numeric=310004 
mcc=310 
mnc=004 
apn=internet 
[email protected] 
server=* 
password=* 
proxy= 
port= 
mmsproxy=mms.alltel.com 
mmsport=8080 
mmsprotocol=null 
mmsc=http://mms.alltel.com/servlet/mms
type=mms


----------



## OORION

whats the correct mnc for ntelos.. the one listed is 00


----------



## dpalmer76

I am trying to get MMS working on a fascinate ROM. I have a CSPIRE showcase using hellybean 4.2. Does anyone know how to get this working? Thanks!!!


----------

